# Value of 30AS



## landyn2003 (May 14, 2005)

I am trying to sell a 110 volt welder (good little welder). I have a man who is interested in it, but wants to trade a Marlin 30-30AS with 3x9 scope. Supposedly only shot at the factory. Meaning the gun has pretty much been in storage for over 12 years. I dont really need another gun but if its something I'm getting a deal on I would take it. He figures its worth about 425-450 with scope. Not knowing anything about a Marlin 30-30 I am looking for some advise. I would be more interested in the money so if someone would have a need for it, it would also be forsale. (my wife thinks the number of guns I have now is overkill in the protection department). Thanks


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I am guessing that the price of a marlin 30-30 hasnt changed that much over the last few years, so depending on the scope that is probably a reasonable estimate. Why not tell him to sell it and give you cash if you are going to turn around and sell it anyway, that way if it isnt worth what he is quoting you then you will know before the deal.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

A quick search on Gunbroker shows most that have sold have been in the $200s area. One in "like new" condition with scope went for $360. He is obviously about $100 high, maybe a bit more. I could only find 2 that sold ove $300.

Edit. Also, since you live in Fargo, it is not a desirable rifle and will be a hard sell.


----------

